# Our Newest Buckling Addition!



## Southern by choice (Jun 16, 2015)

"Turbo Charged" 3 months old.
   

Had to do a bit of travel but well worth it 

We had asked the breeder to keep us in mind a year ago. We were so excited when she called. We felt it was best for the breeder *to pick for us*. The first buckling was absolutely gorgeous and his dam (on milktest) produces 16# a day. I was very nervous about asking if she had another buck.
  She knows what she is doing and I did not want to insult her... so why did ask about another? Because  most of our goats are going to hand milker homes and the teats were on the smaller side for hand milking. All her goats are machine milked. She was wonderful about it and said she understood. 

I was very glad as she is extremely selective and registers very few bucks. She will not put her name on a goat if she won't keep it for herself. She did have another! Although normally she does not keep any bucks out of a first freshener the sire and dam produced such nice kids she kept BOTH bucks the doe had. 

She has been doing DHIR(milktest) and Linear Appraisals for many years, friday was her latest LA. Our new bucklings dam appraised at an 89 the HIGHEST score a first freshener can get!  The sire is a  yearling...  he appraised at an 86.  I will not be surprised if within a few years the doe attains a 91-93 and the buck at least a 90.

Incredible genetics. The breeder no longer shows but continues with the rest and is truly an inspiration. Very humble and just beautiful goats! Big goats too! 

We need a name though - NOT calling him "Turbo Charged"  

and yes he is PEEING so his front legs are not in the right place but who cares...  About the only time he stands still is when he is peeing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats!  He's a purty thang!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, that is one handsome buckling! love the coloring! Looks like he's gonna be a champ!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2015)

A handsome boy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all. We are so in love with this boy! I just cannot believe I have to wait til fall 2016 to use him. 
We are using our other buck this fall. Hopefully we will have some does to retain!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 17, 2015)

What a beauty! Congrats! and you will be surprised at how fast that year will fly by LOL. I had to wait for some of my rabbit does and MAN did the time fly by! Right up until the end... then it inched by ever so slowly LOL. The last couple of weeks of count down were excruciating! Now the wait was well worth it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Southern!! He's a handsome buck!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 17, 2015)

I love that random speck of white on him! Lol.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 29, 2015)

Great looking boy!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 29, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 2, 2015)

nice.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 3, 2015)

He looks really good. I can't wait for my little guy to pull out and start looking as good.
Love the name.


----------

